# Should there be a FN discussion category?



## Davidq762 (Aug 28, 2006)

Many know that Browning is synonymous with FN, but there are quite a few that don't. And FN has it's own handgun line that is distinct from Browning.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll speak w/ JS about it - I have no problem adding it. No problem...


----------



## Davidq762 (Aug 28, 2006)

*FN*

Cool man. FN is the largest supplier of M-16's to the military, after all. And some of their handguns are very nice, such as the 57, for instance....


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Davidq762 said:


> Cool man. FN is the largest supplier of M-16's to the military


Since when? What ever happened to colt?!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> Since when? What ever happened to colt?!


Yes, that is news to me - I have never heard of FN making an M16.


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

FN M16

http://www.fnmfg.com/products/


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I'll be... I didn't know that....


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

I knew about MAG58/mini but now idea about the M16! what has colt been doing to lose market to FN?! If the NFA was repealed back in US vs miller like it should have been, then we'd have the best machine gun makers in the world PERIOD!


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, that is news to me - I have never heard of FN making an M16.


Yes! I watched a program on the Military Channel about the quality of FN M16 rifles going to our troops. One of the guys who is quality control has a son in Iraq so he takes a personal pride in the quality going out the door. As a matter of fact he has his name associated to a certain serial no. lot of rifles and his son has one of the guns he inspected. It was a great segment about FN.:smt1099


----------

